# Rosewill Challenger: How do you remove the optical drive bay panels?



## JohnJSal

The manual is less than helpful, to put it mildly. It basically says "remove the panel."

If anyone is familiar with this case, can you explain how to remove the drive bay panels for the optical drives? There seem to be two tabs on the inside of the front panel (you have to remove the front panel) and I've tried pushing on these and then pushing out on the drive panel, but nothing happens. I don't want to push too hard and snap them off, if this isn't the right way.

Thanks,
John

Edit: Nevermind, I got it. I had to really study the inside of the front panel, and the picture in the manual is actually misleading as far as which direction you're supposed to pull the panels out.


----------



## Darren

JohnJSal said:


> The manual is less than helpful, to put it mildly. It basically says "remove the panel."
> 
> If anyone is familiar with this case, can you explain how to remove the drive bay panels for the optical drives? There seem to be two tabs on the inside of the front panel (you have to remove the front panel) and I've tried pushing on these and then pushing out on the drive panel, but nothing happens. I don't want to push too hard and snap them off, if this isn't the right way.
> 
> Thanks,
> John
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I got it. I had to really study the inside of the front panel, and the picture in the manual is actually misleading as far as which direction you're supposed to pull the panels out.



Yeah the instructions in my case sucked for that.

When I was doing that I ended up just snapping off the metal tabs, but I didn't care since it was my disk drive which would always be there. Case is pretty good for the most part, but the metal grille on the front that's supposedly "removable" has really cheap tabs that snap off. I tried taking out the foam in front of the front fan and cleaning it. I got it out, but broke 2 tabs in the process and putting it back was a pain. Found vacuuming the front grille worked just as well and took about 20 seconds.


----------



## JohnJSal

Denther said:


> Yeah the instructions in my case sucked for that.
> 
> When I was doing that I ended up just snapping off the metal tabs, but I didn't care since it was my disk drive which would always be there. Case is pretty good for the most part, but the metal grille on the front that's supposedly "removable" has really cheap tabs that snap off. I tried taking out the foam in front of the front fan and cleaning it. I got it out, but broke 2 tabs in the process and putting it back was a pain. Found vacuuming the front grille worked just as well and took about 20 seconds.



Just curious, does vacuuming create any kind of static electricity that might hurt a PC?


----------



## Darren

JohnJSal said:


> Just curious, does vacuuming create any kind of static electricity that might hurt a PC?



It can generate static yes. As for enough to cause issues. Not sure. I've been doing it for a while with no problems at all. I've even vacuumed out the inside, which probably wasn't smart though.


----------

